# Two mommas in one cage?



## AnastasiaY (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey everyone.

I have another thread about my nursing rat Willow, so i'm hoping it's alright if I post another thread about my question.

So Willow gave birth to nine little ones who are about 6 to 7 days old. Now her cagemate, Winter, is obviously pregnant as well. She has a pear shape and enlarged nipples. My question is: is it alright to leave them together in their cage? Winter is taking Willows babies and nursing them already, which might be a good thing since Willow seems to be overwhelmed. They haven't been fighting, they even bring each other food and take turns gathering up the little ones. I'm just worried about the actual birth! 

Should I leave them together until I see signs of fighting, or is it better to just not risk it and separate the two?

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Faeleigh (Oct 29, 2012)

My rat Smudge just gave birth to 6 pups, they are about 7 days old now. I left her in the cage with my other two females Poppy and Sugar. They leave her alone while shes with the babies and play with her when she comes out of the nest. There has been no fighting between any of them and not stealing of babies. I really think it depends on the personality of the rats from my observations. But I'd listen to more experienced rat mamas, this is the first litter for me.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

It depends. Two moms often will help each other, they will probably mix up litters though sometimes, rats do it in the wild. However you can have extremely hormonal females who will steal and won't share the babies, often killing at least half the litter. Plus if your worry about telling who's mom is who then it's not a good idea unless it's very clear by age difference.

It just depends. Most prefer not to risk it, and those who like the idea of shared work put mom with a neutered male as males help take care of the babies naturally.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Personally i would leave them together if they're not fighting and she is helping her out.


----------



## AnastasiaY (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone! They're getting along great and I'm starting to suspect that Winter (the little helper) isn't pregnant, just trying to nurse the pups. It's a good thing for me! lol. Less homes I've got to find!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Hooray. Some rats, not always, if around a pregnant rat or babies for a while will lactate sometimes, not sure how 100% true that is though.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Oct 9, 2012)

I would be concerned mainly about the age difference in the babies, I don't have much experience with babies but I have heard that when fostering babies (I know that is not what you are doing) if the moms original babies are quite a bit older than the others she will kill them, I think they said because she will think there is something wrong with them (like unhealthy etc) although I don't know how you can know why a rat does that kind of thing lol... Good luck with your babies!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Rats know the difference between age and unhealthy. In the wild (and in captivity) they raise litters mixed together of different ages, even the males will take care of these mixed litters.

I think you got them confused with mice who will eat each other's babies typically no matter what.


----------

